# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  V Joint H3 85 x 18

## jsh969

I am looking for V Joint treated pine (H3) 85 x 18 for a timber fence. I am based in Sydney, does anyone know where I can some ot this??

----------

